# White A3 S-Line with Panoramic Sunroof



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## atlas310 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow! That is a good looking car.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

sweet...... anymore pic's, or is the an upcoming event ?  Wonder if their will be a black roof option, like the previous gen A3's ?


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

seeing the pictures constantly popping up, I've broke. 

Gone are the days of wanting a sportback or manual. I just want the friggin car cause there is nothing else on the market today that compares, leaning towards the black, however white + black vinyl wrap could work just as well...or I think it's the lava grey


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

*Two more pics....enjoy....*


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

More on this website...

http://www.drive.ru/news/audi/519f0c0994a656cbf9000049.html

A video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAFrhVoykdA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> More on this website...
> 
> http://www.drive.ru/news/audi/519f0c0994a656cbf9000049.html
> 
> ...


sweet, I cant wait....... the front bumper I wanted also  ....... the rear pillar looks wider (kinda like the Cadillac) than previous colors....... but I could still live with it


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Those are the two most attractive photos of the sedan I've seen since the concept car. Looks great. I still prefer the versatility of the 5-door, though.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Interested to see what the S-Line seats looks like.... nice to see the Flat bottom steering wheel, hopefully it's standard on the S-Line

Another nice pic


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

here's the uk config. http://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/a3/a3-saloon.html


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Nice, alcantara without the diamond pattern.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

*NON-S Line White A3 with Panoramic Sunroof and BI-XENON (not full LED) headlamps*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7kvxhsgSdY


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

^ not an S-line btw.... for those who are wondering if that's the S-line front seats lol


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Boosted 01 R said:


> ^ not an S-line btw.... for those who are wondering if that's the S-line front seats lol


Yea, hence I put the "NON-S line" in the message title for the last youtube link.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

I am once again amazed by google translate.


----------



## JoeC1982 (Aug 4, 2006)

Looking at my next car, hopefully the price won't be too crazy for a 2.0T Quattro with those 19's.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Boosted 01 R said:


> Interested to see what the S-Line seats looks like.... nice to see the Flat bottom steering wheel, hopefully it's standard on the S-Line
> 
> Another nice pic


oh that looks delicious . Come on Audi i am waiting!!!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Boosted 01 R said:


> nice to see the Flat bottom steering wheel, hopefully it's standard on the S-Line


That would be if AoA offers it at all. Flat-bottom steering wheels have appeared in pictures of Euro-equipped A3s in the past and then have never been offered on a U.S. A3. Why? Who knows.....


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

mike3141 said:


> That would be if AoA offers it at all. Flat-bottom steering wheels have appeared in pictures of Euro-equipped A3s in the past and then have never been offered on a U.S. A3. Why? Who knows.....


It helps fund aftermarket companies to import the Euro options we don't normally get.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Surely that's reason number 101 on Audi's exhaustive list of 100 reasons to exclude an option in a specific market.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

gah im gonna need a new car soon and the A3 wont be out till next year ...just my luck .


----------

